# Variador Delta VFD-M, 0.4-5.5Kw.



## Guido0085 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hola todos, necesito ayuda con una conexion, de variador delta VFD-M, de DELTA ELECTRONICS. 

El asunto es asi: Trabajo en una empresa donde se hace bolsa, y usamos maquinas laterales de corte y sello para dar la medida que el cliente pida, esa bolsa es jalada de un rollo de bolsa por un motor que le vamos a llamar motor de valancin, ya que crea el valance entre el motor principal que jala la bolsa ya en la maquina y el rollo de bolsa que no a entrado a la maquina. El valancin en una estructura con rodillos que sube y baja dependiendo como gire el motor principal y el motor de valancin.

Tengo el variador VFD-M conectado a ese motor de valancin como normalmente es, ese motor es regulado por dos sistemas externos, primero tiene un potenciometro que esta pegado al eje de la estructura del valancin, a su vez ese eje se mueve porque lo jala una bolsa que es jalado por el motor principal moviende asi la estructura del valancin y por ende el eje, al jalar la bolsa el motor principal mueve ese eje donde esta el potenciometro, este potenciometro al moverse le da un voltaje en DC de 0 - 10v que son enviados al variador, la conexion de este potenciometro en el variador es +10, GND, M0, el M0 es la entrada de ese voltage que al leerlo el variador cambia frecuencia  para que el motor del valancin gire mas rapido o mas lento y asi jalar el rollo de bolsa. 


Y el segundo es un switch que cuando la estructura balancin esta abajo acciona el switch y el motor se detiene por completo. La conexion de este switch es GND , AVI.


Lo que yo necesito es poner aparte de esos sitemas que ya trae la maquina, un potenciometro mas donde pueda regular la frecuencia a como yo lo desee. El variador trae la caratula donde al meter el parametro en el variador Pr.00 lo ponermos en 00 y ya puedo variar desde la caratula la frecuencia a mi antojo, pero yo no quiero poner la caratula xq la pueden dañar, por lo que obté por ver si puedo añadir un potenciometro y poner el parametro Pr.00 en 01 que es el que indica en el manual "Master frecuency determinated by 0 to +10v input. El asunto es donde conecto ese potenciometro en el variador, si en M1,M2,M3,M4,M5, ACI, O DONDE????????????


Esa es mi pregunta y espero respuestas, desde ya gracias.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 11, 2012)

El equipo tiene 2 señales análogas de entrada?? por que una la puedes colocar al balancin como frcuencia auxiliar y la otra entrada como frecuencia principal. Aunque para serte honesto Delta no es de los mejores variadores y son baratos lo cual quiere decir poca funcionalidad y prestaciones, espero este no sea tu caso, si no es necesario hacer un circuito con dos potenciomentros y un op-amp para que sume las señales y puedas tener una referencia general y la de control del balancin.

De otro lado pon un esquema de como es el balancin y la máquina para poderte dar un mejor ayuda!!

Saludos


----------



## Guido0085 (Feb 11, 2012)

Aqui les adjunto el manual para mejor ayuda



Aqui les adjunto el manual para mejor ayuda



Aqui esta el diagrama, si tiene varias entradas, desde M0 hasta M5, AVI ACI.....etc....


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola Guido 

La opcion que veo es la siguiente

El equipo tiene dos señales

AVI: Senal de 0 a 10 voltios, esa la puedes usar como potenciometro en el balancin
ACI: Señal de 4-20mA aqui es donde esta el rollo por que tendrias que usar un conversor de voltaje a corriente para que pudieses utilizar un potenciometro, adjunto un link para realizar esta parte de la conversión:

http://www.foroselectronica.es/f43/convertidor-0-5-4-5-v-1086.html


Ya con esto utilizarías la señal ACI como Setpoint principal que seria la velocidad a la que quieres que funcione el motor. La señal AVI sería la retroalimentación de la posición del balancin .

M0 y GND sería la señal para arrancar o parar el motor, observa que aqui conectarías el micro switch.

Para que funcionen estas dos señales en donde quieres que dependiendo la velocidad principal el motor reaccione con el balancin tienes que usar un control PID que en este variador afortunadamente esta incluido y está en los parametros 115 hasta 127.

Te adjunto esta pagina en donde se habla de que es un control PID.

http://www.elprisma.com/apuntes/ingenieria_quimica/regulaciondeprocesos/

Del parametro 128 al 135 son los ajustes de las 2 señales analogas de entrada (voltaje y corriente) .


Revisa esta información y comentas como vas a ver si te podemos echar una mano!!

Saludos


----------



## Guido0085 (Feb 15, 2012)

Muchas gracias Don luis, voy a analizar todo este rollo a ver que puedo hacer.


----------



## alexander301710 (Ene 29, 2013)

Necesito un manual del variador de velocidad marca Delta vfd-m en español, espero alguien me ayude, gracias


----------



## ecotronico (May 1, 2013)

Hola estimado:

creo que en la página de internet del fabricante encuentras el manual de aquel variador.
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/em/drive/ac_motor/ac_motor_product.asp?pid=1&cid=1&itid=4

yo trabajé una vez con un PLC Delta y la verdad e sque tenía buenas prestaciones...
Aprovecho de preguntarte por el varidor... ¿qué tal se comporta?


----------



## Anzflo (Feb 23, 2017)

Deseo saber como parametrizar este variador para q*ue* se  dispare por sobrecorriente o sobre carga...en los parametros lo observo pero me habla de un rango emtre 20 y 200%. Este porcentaje corresponde a q*ue* valor??? Si mi motor tiene una corriente nominal de 6.15 amperios, que parametro debo poner en el variador para portegerlo y en que numero de parametro, para q*ue* el motor de*_*pronto no se me queme por una Sobre carga en la maquina que me aumente deliberadamente la corriente... gracias ...


----------



## Scooter (Feb 23, 2017)

¿Que dice el manual al respecto?
Sorprendentemente en el manual de uso de los equipos están de como se usan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2017)

http://epa.de/download/en/04_Manual...lta/DELTA_VFD-M_Quickstart_Manual_MQ07-EN.pdf


----------



## capitanp (Feb 24, 2017)

es obvio que es el valor nominal de la corriente del variador


----------



## tec_figueroa (Abr 1, 2017)

Anzflo dijo:


> Deseo saber como parametrizar este variador para q*ue* se  dispare por sobrecorriente o sobre carga...en los parametros lo observo pero me habla de un rango emtre 20 y 200%. Este porcentaje corresponde a q*ue* valor??? Si mi motor tiene una corriente nominal de 6.15 amperios, que parametro debo poner en el variador para portegerlo y en que numero de parametro, para q*ue* el motor de*_*pronto no se me queme por una Sobre carga en la maquina que me aumente deliberadamente la corriente... gracias ...


Yo diría que la corriente de placa del motor


----------



## kmlot (Ago 6, 2022)

*H*ola a todos.
*T*engo un variador delta vfd-m 1,5 k*W* 230 *V* trif*á*sico , no encuentro el manual en español para poder meterle mano, ¿*S*i alguien pudier*a* pas*á*rmelo?

*P*or otra parte necesito hacerle lo siguiente:
- revisar historial ultimos fallos.
- hacer backup de la configuraci*ó*n actual para poder carg*á*rselo de nuevo a un variador nuevo igual.
*P*ord*é*is ayudarme?

*G*racias


----------



## capitanp (Ago 6, 2022)

MMM, manual en español no reccuerdo haberlo visto

y para hacer backup   VFDsoft DELTA pero necesitas la interfase aunque con un rs485 me funciono


----------



## unmonje (Ago 6, 2022)

kmlot dijo:


> hola a todos.
> tengo un variador delta vfd-m 1,5kw 230v trifasico , no encuentro el manual en español para poder meterle mano, ¿si alguien pudier pasarmelo?
> gracias.
> 
> ...


Baje esto 👇  ahí abajo, a ver si le sirve.
Yo parametricé muchos de esa marca en años pasados, para funciones sencillas ó complejas y no hay mucha diferencia entre unos y otros de esa marca, es decir, comparten criterios los diferentes modelos.
Si lo que quieres es sencillo, esto te servirá.
La parte que le va a gustar es que, el 90% está escrito en Castellano.
 👇

ver imagen aqui


----------



## kmlot (Ago 7, 2022)

capitanp dijo:


> MMM, manual en español no reccuerdo haberlo visto
> 
> y para hacer backup   VFDsoft DELTA pero necesitas la interfase aunque con un rs485 me funciono


¿puedes explicarme porfavor como lo hicistes? y que necesito, no quiero dañar el quipo, en el manual indica que se debe tener cuidad con lo que usa ya que los pins 1 y 2 llevan la corriente.
gracias


----------

